# Anyone in Windsor?



## gilkk (May 7, 2010)

I just arrived from Ireland and am starting to settle in, I am just wondering if there are any other expats in the area that would like to meet up for coffee or a beer. 
let me know.


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Congratulations on coming over what's your story ?


----------



## gilkk (May 7, 2010)

simonlacey said:


> Congratulations on coming over what's your story ?


I got a postition as a researcher at the uni so I came over. Have only been here since last week, so now that I have finally found somewhere to live and am over my jetlag I am on a mission to meet some new people! Am hoping there are some expats in the vicinity that might want to meet up


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds great, I have a job offer I think? From a company in Armstrong Bc and very excited but nervous, hope you meet some expats keep us informed, what visa did you come over on and how ling did it take


----------



## gilkk (May 7, 2010)

simonlacey said:


> Sounds great, I have a job offer I think? From a company in Armstrong Bc and very excited but nervous, hope you meet some expats keep us informed, what visa did you come over on and how ling did it take


I am here on a one year work permit, which can be renewed once my contract is extended. I am assuming it will be! Let's see how much I like it out here. Took about 7 weeks to get it once I sent all the forms in and my job offer letter. If you haven't sent your stuff in yet to the consulate, get a police report and send that too, I didn't find that on the required list on their website but they asked for it so that held things up a little bit. A friend applied from the UK and had the same thing happen to him.

Hope is all goes well with the move, BC is meant to be awesome.


----------

